# MEDELLÍN, Colombia. The City of Eternal Spring.



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Excellent thread¡¡¡ I loved the pics¡¡

Thanks¡


----------



## caugas (Feb 17, 2010)

*great string of pics*

Thanks for posting them


----------



## DanielMd (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome Alejo. Very nice thread.


----------



## CristianG (Apr 18, 2010)

Wonderfull pics alejoaoa ! i have no words to describe.

Excellence calidad fotográfica del thread.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Orquideorama





​


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love that place. I have never seen something similar to it, and that's why it is so amazing. Everything fits perfectly. 

Who is the architect that designed it?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ PlanB + Camilo Restrepo. A mi también me encanta lo único que es.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Acuatic Complex



























​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Milla de Oro


El Poblado


Plaza Mayor


Coltejer Building+Palace of Culture

​


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> ^^ PlanB + Camilo Restrepo. A mi también me encanta lo único que es.


Muchas gracias Alejo.
Las ultimas fotos tambien estan muy buenas.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Gracias John!


Brick City 




EPM Headquarters


Panoramio​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Scroll >>>>



Panoramio


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

All the photos are great good selection. but the last one is simply amazing!


----------



## nidz (Dec 26, 2009)

Cool photos! The city looks incredible!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos from Medellin :cheers: please post more photos, alejoaoa


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments!



Explora Park Acuarium


Milla de Oro




Parque de los Deseos


Metro System




El Poblado


Flickr​


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

Wonderful Medellín, is a big city. I'm so suprised.

Check my city.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1235377


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Gracias!

EPM Building, by me.


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

the architecture in Medellin is unique, I don't think you'll find something like it anywhere else. kay:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

You're right .D.


Plaza Mayor


Caja de Madera


Oriental Avenue


Botero Sqare


Palace of Culture


Botanical Garden


Estación del Ferrocarril de Antioquia


El Poblado









Panoramio, SSC Colombia​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I took this ones last week in the Orchidearum of the Botanical Garden



​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice photos from Medellin, alejoaoa


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Another awesome thread from Alejo.. 

Stunning photos, Grate selecicon :cheers:


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

medellín is awesome! cool pix!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Carré Building


Vásquez Building


Pies Descalzos Park




Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

El Tesoro Mall











​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Editado.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Milla de Oro


​


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Waoooo amazing city!! las ciudades colombianas siempre impresionan!! como me gusta el complejo acuatico!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alejoaoa's work about Medellin its really good


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thank you both.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Oviedo Mall




Santafé Mall


Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Parque de los Deseos


San Fernando Plaza




El Poblado Ave


Flickr, Alejoaoa​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

ANTYOQVYA said:


> Downtown


Los Balsos


El Poblado Avenue


Belén Library




Carlos E Restrepo


Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

San Javier Library


Spain Library


Belén Library


Plaza Mayor





Geoaméricas​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

MEDELLÍN


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG!!!! What a city! or paradise!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Thanks a lot!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Plaza Mayor


Carabobo


Explora Park


Parque Pies Descalzos









​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Las Palmas





































Carbet. Flickr.​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

José María Córdova Intl Airport

​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Santafé Mall by me



alejoaoa said:


> ​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Plaza Mayor by me


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

Biblio metro.
Iniciativas como estas ya han sido implementadas en varias ciudades del mundo como en Madrid. Es bueno ver como medellin tambien lo ha implementado en su metro y ha dado buenos resultados. Ojala y el resto del ciudades en el pais tomen esta iniciativa en sus sitemas como el transmetro, metrolinea, MIO o TM. 





:rock:
..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those houses on the mountain are great, very nice :cheers: have a great view of the city


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

These Mall looks Great and the the hauses at he mountain too!, excellent pictures from such spectacular city, Thanks alot for share it!


----------



## nidz (Dec 26, 2009)

Love the pics of the mall. Very nice building.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Spain Library by me



alejoaoa said:


> Ya de noche
> 
> 
> Personas observando la ciudad
> ...


ODESUR Coliseums



alejoaoa said:


> Coliseos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Cool and very nice new photos alejoaoa


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

David Giraldo, Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

El Poblado by me




Explora Park by Garo86 (Flickr)


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Botanical Garden by me


Jardín Botánico by Alejandro Osorio, on Flickr​


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

very nice pictures


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

lovely


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellin by tommpriestley, on Flickr


Crowded mountains por .::JML::., Flickr


Buenos dias Medellín by Oesoto, on Flickr
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellín Colombia by Sebastián Calle, on Flickr


Medellín Colombia by Sebastián Calle, on Flickr​


----------



## jcamilo (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaC9YDXFKeo


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next!


----------



## sernov (Jul 9, 2005)

Very nice, looks alot more modern than when I was there 20 years ago!


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

sernov said:


> Very nice, looks alot more modern than when I was there 20 years ago!


Dude the city has changed dramatically over the years. You wont believe it. you have to come back.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Yes, it's a whole other city!




panoramica_el_poblado by mamonto_70, on Flickr









VIRGINIA - Medellín, Flickr









VIRGINIA - Medellín, Flickr









DAIROCORREA, Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Ciudad del Río by Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, on Flickr​


----------



## elexharris (Aug 6, 2011)

*colombia*

Very good arhitecture buildings............nice photos...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm impressed! Looks like a very nice city with some high quality architecture and urban spaces and all this in a nice natural setting.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pano shots on post #103.....thanks.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Thanks guys!









Oesoto, Flickr


Medellin Airport by david.silo, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellin Panorama by ©haddock, on Flickr

Small pics from Camara Lucida









​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Looks amazing! you should show us more ... what about downtown of the city? Looks modern!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Guatapé Reservoir, on the outskirts of the city


Waterworld by ©haddock, on Flickr





Guatapé

​



BringMe said:


> Looks amazing! you should show us more ... what about downtown of the city? Looks modern!


Si, tengo que retomar del todo este hilo que tengo medio abandonado. Gracias por comentar!


----------



## xanpo_pegna (Jun 13, 2007)

Simpatica y coqueta!!!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Esa es Medellín, Imparable! by Jao_zco, on Flickr


Sabaneta by Jao_zco, on Flickr




Ghost City by Nick St. Marten Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

Medellin! :drool:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ 











BIO2030​


----------



## juan-diego (Jun 2, 2009)

Hermosas esas últimas panorámicas.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Reflejos de noche Lluviosa - Plaza Mayor by David Puerta Carmona, on Flickr


Paseo en la lluvia - Plaza Mayor by David Puerta Carmona, on Flickr​


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Gorgeous city!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Thanks!!


medellin 1 (HDR) by willy gil, on Flickr


tunel by willy gil, on Flickr


Soledad by Jao_zco, on Flickr


Sombrilla azul by Juan Felipe Gómez T, on Flickr


Grabando recuerdos by David Puerta Carmona, on Flickr​


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is the city where live people who improve their lovely city. "wonderful, amazing, astonishing, splendid, exellent, incredible" - those words all together can't discribe my impression of this city. Perfect. Thank you a lot lot lot!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Trionix said:


> Here is the city where live people who improve their lovely city. "wonderful, amazing, astonishing, splendid, exellent, incredible" - those words all together can't discribe my impression of this city. Perfect. Thank you a lot lot lot!


Thank you! I'm glad you like the city that much!




























Guía de Viajes Oficial de Medellín, Flickr



​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice updates on Medellin....thanks.:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@alejoaoa: Great new photos from Medellin


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Thanks! I'm gonna start uploading some pictures from Cámara Lucida. Very small ones, though 



 



 



 

 



 ​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^












 

 
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

luismvw, Flickr


Medellín by Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, on Flickr


Jardin Botânico, Medellin by rodrigo savio, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Some pics I took recently.


Medellin by Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, on Flickr









​


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

A big city !


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new pics from Medellin....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

By Juan David Giraldo





























​


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Que ganas de conocer Medellín !


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

bella Medallo.


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Simply beautiful! I love the natural setting in which the city is located, the modernist architecture, the plazas, open spaces ect...Thanks for the pictures, simply wonderful! :cheers:

Seeing pics of Bogota and Medellin, Colombian cities rock! I gotta visit that country.


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

One of the most beautiful cities in Colombia. Great samples of good architecture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Medellin


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for your comments!





























Guía de Viajes Oficial de Medellín, Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Guía de Viajes Oficial de Medellín, Flickr


Plaza de las Esculturas by Skept, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Guía de Viajes Oficial de Medellín, Flickr​


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

A thriving Colombian city with some of the sexiest women in Colombia as I've read and seen.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Gracias 0scart!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Pablo Buitrago Angel, Flickr


By Chocolato


Av El Poblado by deivid4, on Flickr


La Fuga. by Juan Felipe Gómez T, on Flickr​


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

Great pics!!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellin by andresr.mac, on Flickr

















​


Alejo_paisa said:


> Unas medio random en la Estación Universidad.
> 
> 
> Parque de los Deseos por deivid4, en Flickr
> [/CENTER]





Alejo_paisa said:


> Edificio UdeA por deivid4, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Restaurante InSitu por deivid4, en Flickr​


..


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

alejoaoa said:


> Algunas de ayer
> 
> Ruta N
> 
> ...



A volar by progresivo, on Flickr


Puente 4 Sur
​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos from Medellin....kay:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Arquitectura Moderna by ~Mango~, on Flickr


Casa de la musica by ~Mango~, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

De Envigado a Medellín by Agustín Elejalde, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Encicla - Estación San Juan by il Castigliano, on Flickr


Jornada de inducción de los estudiantes de primer semestre by Universidad EAFIT, on Flickr



Picnic en Ciudad del Río by sicoactiva, on Flickr


Figuras en un paisaje 1 - Figures in a landscape 1 by Juan Felipe Gómez T, on Flickr


Tardeando by Rubí Flórez, on Flickr











Jumping by Rubí Flórez, on Flickr












Puente 4 Sur. 2 by Mateo.Soto.Arias, on Flickr


Pole Dance por Obtura Producciones, en Flickr


Pink shoes by Juan Felipe Gómez T, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I love Colombian cities. They look great!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Thanks! 



Colombia, Medellin by hood.jonathan, on Flickr


Colombia, Medellin by hood.jonathan, on Flickr
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellín surroundings...the Andes!




Alejo_paisa said:


> Ahora quisiera poner una serie de fotografías de los alrededores de Medellín que es conocida entre otras cosas como la capital de la montaña.
> 
> El departamento de Antioquia es trazado en su mayoría por la Cordillera de los Andes.
> 
> ...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

IMG_5479 by Thomas Locke Hobbs, on Flickr


Untitled by Tavo BlackDog, on Flickr


Marco Urbano - Edificio de EPM by David Puerta Carmona - 4D Fotografía, on Flickr


Plaza de La Libertad - Contrapicada by David Puerta Carmona - 4D Fotografía, on Flickr


Museo del Agua - Espacio Urbano by David Puerta Carmona - 4D Fotografía, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ great pics alejoao! lovely like always! great job! :hug:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*Orchidearum* @ The botanical garden.


Orquideorama por plan:b arquitectos, en Flickr


Orquideorama por plan:b arquitectos, en Flickr


Orquideorama por plan:b arquitectos, en Flickr


Orquideorama por plan:b arquitectos, en Flickr


*Public Coliseums*


Cuatro Escenarios Deportivos por plan:b arquitectos, en Flickr


Untitled por plan:b arquitectos, en Flickr


Cuatro Escenarios Deportivos por plan:b arquitectos, en Flickr


Cuatro Escenarios Deportivos por plan:b arquitectos, en Flickr


Cuatro Escenarios Deportivos por plan:b arquitectos, en Flickr


Cuatro Escenarios Deportivos por plan:b arquitectos, en Flickr​


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

I love this city.


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

What an impressive city and the pics are great


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

_I8K00ss92 by Obtura Producciones, on Flickr


_I8K00SSS45 by Obtura Producciones, on Flickr


382389_3673901202399_342756413_n by Obtura Producciones, on Flickr


4 Sur by Obtura Producciones, on Flickr


Fotografía: Juan David Múnera by Obtura Producciones, on Flickr


_I8K0183ss by Obtura Producciones, on Flickr


_I8K00ss38 by Obtura Producciones, on Flickr


_I8K0224ss by Obtura Producciones, on Flickr


_I8K00aa57 by Obtura Producciones, on Flickr​


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

Great pictures.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

D.2


Centro Comercial Oviedo by ludovikovilhelmo, on Flickr


Pablo323​


----------



## Alejo_paisa (Apr 14, 2009)

Next»»


----------

